
Alcohol-specific deaths in the UK - DanBC
https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopulationandcommunity/healthandsocialcare/causesofdeath/bulletins/alcoholrelateddeathsintheunitedkingdom/registeredin2016
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because the .gov.uk websites are all excellent; because
the ONS provides comprehensive and clear information about a wide range of
topics; and because alcohol harm is sometimes discussed on HN so it's good to
have excellent info about it.

The other pages to accompany this - witth listts of data used - is here:
[https://www.ons.gov.uk/releases/alcoholrelateddeathsintheukr...](https://www.ons.gov.uk/releases/alcoholrelateddeathsintheukregisteredin2016)

> In 2016, a total of 7,327 people died from alcohol-specific causes in the
> UK, which equates to a rate of 11.7 deaths per 100,000 population.

But this excludes disease where only a proportion of death is caused by
alcohol, such as cancer of the mouth, oesophagus or liver.

~~~
memburcar
It's sad that alcohol abuse is still such a prominent issue in the UK - we see
so many people having their stomachs pumped, getting completely paralytic and
doing things that they would never do without alcohol fuelling their actions.

